# check engine light



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

hi i had my check engine light on and went looking for a code scanner

i bought one at walmart for like 99,00

and is a digital obdII scanner

my 1995 nissan sentra 1.6 ga16de

has obdII so it gave me code po130 meanning oxygen sensor # 1

( #1 is the one in the manifold ) so this way can also be a good way to get em

uh an also it comes with 3 small books with all codes meannings

so is very helpfull

nothing is lost with trying


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pester said:


> hi i had my check engine light on and went looking for a code scanner
> 
> i bought one at walmart for like 99,00
> 
> ...


Are you just saying a ECU scanner, is a good thing to have ?

Or did you have an actual question and/or were in need with some advice ??

Cause a Scanner is a good thing to have...i do agree.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont undertand the meaning to this post..but id have to disagree with the code scanner because if you know how to pull the codes manually, you couldve saved 100$


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

:balls:


cHoPs said:


> i dont undertand the meaning to this post..but id have to disagree with the code scanner because if you know how to pull the codes manually, you couldve saved 100$


yes i agree but.. if u ever have another car with obdII u wont be able to pull em

that scanner works for all cars not only nissan so i think is a good thing to have

and dont take me wrong ur opinion is valid but only if u have that car

anyway was a comment and ur opinions welcome

high 5


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Are you just saying a ECU scanner, is a good thing to have ?
> 
> Or did you have an actual question and/or were in need with some advice ??
> 
> Cause a Scanner is a good thing to have...i do agree.


uh no it wasnt a ? just a comment because there r ppl that keep asking how to pull em

and i think this way is safer and i own it cause i also have a 2000 cavalier and

the scanner is the only way to pull em thats why

i think is good to have cause u use it for years


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

pester said:


> :balls:
> 
> yes i agree but.. if u ever have another car with obdII u wont be able to pull em
> 
> ...


well...you could always continue to save $100 by learning to pull the codes for the new car :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

or you can buy the pocket OBDll scanner at kragen for 39 bucks.

found at http://www.partsamerica.com/productdetail.aspx?mfrcode=ACN&mfrpartnumber=CP9125


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Tavel said:


> well...you could always continue to save $100 by learning to pull the codes for the new car :thumbup:


Yea but for some it's just easier to plug into the port and read the little screen... `::shrug:: not that pulling the code is all that hard, but then again some people go to WalMart for oil changes.. so the positive side is he is fiding out on his own what the code is as opposed to paying some moron $200 to do the same thing.. so give him a little break and stop :balls:

Is it a Eqqus code reader? If so they are pretty slick..


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

myoung said:


> Yea but for some it's just easier to plug into the port and read the little screen... `::shrug:: not that pulling the code is all that hard, but then again some people go to WalMart for oil changes.. so the positive side is he is fiding out on his own what the code is as opposed to paying some moron $200 to do the same thing.. so give him a little break and stop :balls:
> 
> Is it a Eqqus code reader? If so they are pretty slick..


yes exactly like that 1 and i dont take it in an offensive manner

i know lot of ppl know more than me and i feel respect for that

hopefully i can answer 1 of ur ?'s in the future thanks all pester


----------



## phantom45rpm (Jul 27, 2005)

pester said:


> yes exactly like that 1 and i dont take it in an offensive manner
> 
> i know lot of ppl know more than me and i feel respect for that
> 
> hopefully i can answer 1 of ur ?'s in the future thanks all pester


I recently had the check engine light cleared by a service technician before I was going to have a SMOG Test. The light came back on the next day and we discovered it was a bad connect. The problem is now repaired. However, apprarently the computer will not accept the SMOG test because there is not enough information in the computer?!! 

I have driven it over 100 miles up and down hills on the freeway and even backwards to try and got the monitor filled with information.

Please help me! I have to sell the car in a couple days to move out of state and would like to have a valid SMOG before I try to sell it.

[email protected]


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*emissions crap....*

I had a problem with reseting my CEL too. It amounted to me clearing a code (don't remember which #) and the cel would keep coming back. This is because the particular damged/non-functional part was related to the egr system so the "emissions readiness flags" for obdII would not reset (which takes 2-3 "drive cycles" before they do) See, when you clear codes the computer resets itself and some things (emissions things) are continuously monitored, some are monitored once or twice a "trip" and some are monitored only once every two trips or something like or very similar to that. 
After finding the cracked egr hose and replacing it, I had to drive it two or three times and re-check it with my Equus scanner (shown above) to be sure all readiness flags (for emissions) were reset and that I would pass. I managed this in the nick of time as my emissions was that week, whew!
Some scanners (cheaper ones) are oblivious to these flags and you won't even know they exist. The equus actually describes this in the directions and can monitor the monitors (god that's funny). It has readiness flag indicator icons that let you know if they've all reset or not. I don't know if only having one or two not ready is a big deal, but if your CEL is on or you have 3 or more flags that havn't reset you automatically flunk emissions, hence the "there's not enough data" means the readiness flags have not sufficiently reset and/or the repair you made for the original problem was insufficient to allow them to reset. I don't know enough specifics to help you with your specific problem, but, I hope this information will help you understand why you may have failed emissions and/or help you to diagnose or make a repair.


----------

